

Woz Buys $2 Bills in Sheets from the Treasury - mikek
http://hackaday.com/2012/08/03/woz-prints-and-spend-his-own-2-bills/

======
tomfakes
To be clear - he doesn't actually print these. He buys sheets of pre-printed
bills and re-packages them into books instead of cutting them into individual
bills.

A neat trick, but completely legal US cash money

(The US $2 bill is unusual, but legal)

~~~
evo_9
Why does he mentioned owning his own dye-sub printer then? He's clearly
printing some part of it, no?

Edit: thanks for the replies, didn't catch that.

~~~
lojack
He "has them printed" and also has a dye-sub printer. He never says he has
them printed using his dye-sub printer.

------
jgeorge
This article is very misleading, he doesn't print the money himself, that's
all kinds of illegal. He buys the sheets (linked in comments) and has a
printer (the occupation, not the device) perforate them and gum them into tear
off pads. I know several people who have done this in the past (myself
included) though none quite as notorious as Woz.

I've made tear-off pads of $1 bills before, if you get a strap of new bills
from the bank they come in sequential order and the pads will turn some heads
but the bills are completely legit.

Uncut currency sheets don't have sequential serial numbers because of the way
the print runs work; for uncut sheets the serial numbers are usually spaced by
20,000 or 32,000.

As a general habit I spend $2 bills a lot personally (they make excellent tips
because people are so tickled to see them... They're not overly rare, go to
the bank and ask and most times you can get them).

I've been to a couple of trade shows in the past where your "pay" for sitting
through a particularly boring sales presentation was an uncut sheet of bills
and a large pair or scissors and the tiny thrill of cutting off your own $1
bill.

Trivia for you all: uncut sheets have special serial number ranges, so you can
identify that they came from uncut sheets (for modern bills the serial numbers
are 96000000 and higher). This prevents people from buying an uncut sheet,
cutting the bills in a strange manner, and then selling them at a premium as
rare misprinted bills (not that it stops anyone, look on eBay for misprinted
currency and see how many of the bills have high serial numbers... Dead
giveaway of a fraudster).

I love it when my dual geeky hobbies of technology and currency collecting
collide. :-)

------
patdennis
This headline is very misleading.

~~~
patdennis
I can't edit anymore, but I would like to point out that the headline has
since been changed.

------
tomfakes
You can buy un-cut US currency here:
<http://www.moneyfactorystore.gov/uncutcurrency.aspx>

The $2 is currently out of stock :-(

------
rdl
A friend of mine in college would buy 100 $2 bills from the bank (for $2),
then paint the edge with adhesive, turning them into a tear-off notepad of $2
bills. At the time, turnpike tolls were $2, so it was very convenient -- this
was before fastrak or ez-pass or other transponder based toll systems.

------
mcmire
Well, Woz has a very interesting sense of "humor", that's for sure.

